# redfish courtbuillon



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

fall is not far off..

I wanna see some recp's..

planning a trip to the Baffin area in late oct/early nov


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Claydeaux's Courtbouillon
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...mbforum/showthread.php?p=1586655&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

thx!
would small specs work as well? or are they too delicate?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

kweber said:


> thx!
> would small specs work as well?
> 
> Whenever I make courtbuillon or etouffe or something similar and all I have is a delicate fish I will fry it and set it on the bed of rice then pour the sauce on top. Just a thought. Sounds good though! I might make the above recipe this weekend


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Made it with specs tonight and my better half who never has 2nds said I'll have to try another serving just to see if the seasoning is done right. Thanks for sharing a great recipe!
Tight lines


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

https://www.campbells.com/kitchen/recipes/white-wild-rice-pilaf/
something like this w/the courtboullion over it, maybe?
if all we get are specks, maybe the thickest parts of the filets?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

OK I have searched and searched for a redfish recipe I found on 2cool many years ago. It is not courtbuillon but it is definitely one you need to try. I don't know what the sauce is called but this is my go to recipe when I want to impress someone or just eat **** good. I'm a real cook so forgive my lack of measurements.

Make rice 

Pat your fillets dry and coat with Paul prudhommes redfish magic or blackening seasoning. 
Blacken in a really hot hot skillet I use cast iron outside and I add a little butter
These will be layer on top of the rice

Sauce

Melt a stick of REAL butter

Add one bunch of green onions. Include the white. Chop pretty small
Add one large pkg of chopped portabello
Mushrooms. Any quality mushrooms would be good.
Simmer these vegetables for a bit then add 2 cloves chopped garlic. Simmer about one more minute.

Add 1 can of cream of shrimp soup, then stir
Add either 1 1/2 cup of shrimp or crabmeat.
Simmer all of this together on low
Salt and pepper to taste. I do this as I go
Finish with a dash of hot sauce, parsley and parmesean cheese if you like. 
Serve with garlic bread

Everyone requests this dish each year my family goes on vacation. I have also used trout flounder opp and thick catfish fillets. Redfish is my favorite. 

Enjoy.

If anyone knows the recipe please share it because I've lost the original


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

are you married?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

kweber said:


> are you married?


Haha no. I cook like this therefore I look like I cook like this. With all this rain it's not getting any better. I'd be hungry if I hadn't made a huge pot of chicken n dumplings today


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

CrappieGirl said:


> OK I have searched and searched for a redfish recipe I found on 2cool many years ago. It is not courtbuillon but it is definitely one you need to try. I don't know what the sauce is called but this is my go to recipe when I want to impress someone or just eat **** good. I'm a real cook so forgive my lack of measurements.
> 
> Make rice
> 
> ...


so that's kinda like blacked redfish w/a thick courtbillon sauce over them on rice?
gonna save that!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*redfish-courtbouillon*

Here's a recipe that I've used for baked fish courtbouillon for the last few years. its a little complicated but worth the effort...mine looks just like the pics here and comes out great:

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2007/04/03/redfish-courtbouillon/

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/07/25/creole-sauce-recipe/


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

CrappieGirl said:


> If anyone knows the recipe please share it because I've lost the original


????

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456&highlight=catfish+supreme


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

JFolm said:


> ????
> 
> https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456&highlight=catfish+supreme


Thatâ€™s what came to mind when I read her recipe also.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I just saw this thread. Our 2-Cool master chief "Captain Dave" shared this recipe with me back in 2014 when I was catching a lot of redfish and trout that winter in Port Aransas. I asked for some help & He e-mailed me 15 fish recipes and 3 of them were variations of Redfish Courtbouillon. Here is 1 of the 3. 
Dang... I hope that he won't be dissappointed that I'm sharing this with you all.

Redfish Courtbouillon
Stock:
1 medium redfish, filleted, about 2 1/2 lbs.
1 bunch parsley, stems only
Tops of a bunch of celery
1/2 onion, cut up
1/2 tsp. black peppercorns
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup flour
2 medium onions, chopped coarsely (about 1 1/2 cups)
2 ribs celery, chopped
1/2 fennel bulb, chopped
1 small, ripe red bell pepper, seeds and membranes removed, coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
4 whole canned plum tomatoes
1/2 cup of juice from canned tomatoes
2 medium fresh, ripe tomatoes, seeded and chopped
1/2 cup dry white wine (best: Sauvignon Blanc)
3 bay leaves
1/2 tsp. thyme
1/4 tsp. allspice
1 tsp. salt-free Creole seasoning
Juice of one small lemon, strained
6 sprigs flat-leaf parsley, leaves only, chopped
1 Tbs. Louisiana hot sauce
1 1/2 tsp. salt
2 green onions, green parts only, finely sliced
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.
1. 1. Put all the fish bones, heads, skins, and scraps into a stockpot and cover
with cold water. Bring it to a boil, then dump the water, saving all the fish 
parts.
2. Refill the pot with just enough water to barely cover the fish parts. Add all
the other stock ingredients, and bring to the lightest possible simmer, with 
bubbles breaking only occasionally. Hold the stock at that temperature, 
uncovered, for about 30 minutes. Skim off the scum.
3. In a large, stainless steel or enamel skillet (for which you have a cover, 
though you don't need it just now), heat the olive oil over medium-high heat 
till it shimmers. Add the flour and make a blond roux, stirring constantly. Add 
the onions, celery, fennel, bell pepper and garlic. Lower heat to medium and 
cook, stirring now and then, until the vegetables are soft.
4. Add the tomatoes, tomato juice, and wine. Bring to a boil while stirring 
lightly for about two minutes. Add all the other ingredients except the green 
onions, plus one quart of fish stock. Return to a very light boil, and hold 
there for about fifteen minutes.
5. Cut the redfish fillets into pieces about four ounces each. Place them atop 
the sauce, and season with salt and pepper. Cover the pan and put it into the 
oven at 375 degrees for 20-25 minutes. The fish should be tender but not falling
apart.
6. Adjust seasonings to taste and serve with plenty of the sauce in wide bowls. 
Garnish with green onions. It's great to have garlic bread with this.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd pay money for that..^


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep.... I agree KW. It was extremely gracious of Capt. Dave to share so many HIGH QUALITY recipes. I've made several of them, and indeed, they are better than anything that I have been served in a restaurant. 

The man has amazing talent in the kitchen. I tried hard for a couple of years to get him to do a cook book, but he just had too many other things on his plate (deliberate pun) at the time. He has the recipes, he is excellent at plating up for high quality illustration, plus he takes great photos. All he would need is a good publisher to put it all together. Heck... He could sell a couple of thousand on this site alone!

We have been very fortunate to have him as a member on 2-Cool. He has challenged, and inspired, us all to improve our kitchen skills.


----------

